# Hello from Canada!



## horsegazer (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello I am from Ontario, Canada. I don't have a horse and do not have the money or space for one  and I currently do not ride. The last time I rode a horse (also my first time) was 3 years ago and it was on a trial ride where the horses just followed each other. Although I did have the 'naughty' horse and he kept trying to go down different trails. Other then that when I was younger I used to go on the pony rides at fairs. Oh and I helped groom a big race horse once! Now you must be bored reading about my horse-less life so some happier news...I might be taking lessons. I am very excited and so I thought I would finally join here as I have been lurking for a a few days. 

Other then that I am 14 going on 15 and I do have lot sof other pets including a dog, 1 mouse, 2 cats, 2 gerbils, 2 rats, 7 hamsters, 10 betta fish and soem Oto fish (little sucker fish). See you all around the boards!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.  

Are you excited at having lessons again?

Dont worry about not having your own horse, there are plenty of other members on here who dont. We're just pleased to have you with us. :wink: 

Keep us posted on your lessons and we look forward to seeing you around the threads.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! I hope you enjoy yourself here, this is a great Forum  Like Meggymoo said, don't worry about not having a horse right now, there are alot of people here who don't. I hope you get to take your lessons - Have Fun!


----------



## horsegazer (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! I added it up and just for lessons it will cost about $1,500 a year. I will be saving up for a long time before I can do lessons. I will just have to hang out on the forum more. 

Edit: my parents will be chipping in some money so yay!


----------

